# Plastisol transfer problems - can't get the timing right (curing)



## hey its brian (Jun 10, 2009)

So I recently printed a four color job using plastisol inks. Come to find out a customer e-mailed me saying her shirt peeled off after one wash (it seems the only color that's coming off was the first color I printed)! I know the transfer was over cured but I just can't get the timing right when I spot cure. I've tried 5-10 seconds and sometimes the ink is just a little wet and gets on the back of the next screen. I also have to use adhesive powder and cure that as well. If I push a couple of more seconds of curing I over cure the transfer. Should I just stay away from four colors? Needing serious help here!


----------

